# The Legend of Tarzan (July 1, 2016)



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 10, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]Aj7ty6sViiU[/YOUTUBE]



> *USA Today: Sneak peek: ?Tarzan? puts a twist on a legend *
> 
> Welcome back to the jungle, Tarzan.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gabe (Dec 10, 2015)

Robbie looks beautiful as always


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 10, 2015)

p-p....PANTSUMAN


----------



## Stunna (Dec 10, 2015)

This dude legit just got clotheslined by a gorilla.


----------



## Slice (Dec 10, 2015)

Stunna said:


> This dude legit just got *clothes*lined by a gorilla.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 10, 2015)

what, is it *close*lined?  I always assumed it was clothes because...well never mind that.


----------



## James Bond (Dec 10, 2015)

It is clothesline, Slice dun goofed.


----------



## Slice (Dec 10, 2015)

Wait what? Seriously?

I only know it as 'close'

Edit: Alright, i googled that shit...
I would have bet money on it being close a few minutes earlier. 
Damn.




On topic though the trailer looks slightly interresting and the cast makes me want to see it.


----------



## James Bond (Dec 10, 2015)

We all dun goof Slice, it's cool brah


----------



## Detective (Dec 10, 2015)

Slice said:


> Wait what? Seriously?
> 
> I only know it as 'close'
> 
> ...



You lose this time, Hans.


----------



## Detective (Dec 10, 2015)

James Bond said:


> We all dun goof Slice, it's cool brah



You Only Dun Goof Twice


----------



## Mider T (Dec 11, 2015)

Is Andy Serkis playing Kerchak?


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 11, 2015)

Doesn't really seem to interesting. But the cast is surprisingly good, and I'm glad the true blood guy is getting more stuff. Last film I saw him in was Diary of a Teenage Girl, which was great. So hopefully it actually turns out to be great.


----------



## James Bond (Dec 11, 2015)

Detective said:


> You Only Dun Goof Twice



Dun goof once, shame on me.
Dun goof twic.. won't dun goof again.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 12, 2015)

I will give this a shot. The trailer was badass and it looks like they actually put effort into it. Good cast too.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 13, 2015)

Margot Robbie - yes 


rest - idk


----------



## Violence (Dec 27, 2015)

Must...watch it...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 17, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]4xK3d6SuOxc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 17, 2016)

Too... many... pointy... man nipples...


----------

